# Tor Browser alternatives with Download Accelerator support?



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2013)

As the title says, is there any? I use IDM, and added the tor.exe (start tor browser.exe) but still it isn't supporting IDM to grab files within Tor. So is there any method or any alternatives of Tor which will support IDM?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 14, 2013)

afaik, TOR doesn't work with any download manager.
TOR network actually slows down the speed during even simple browsing.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hmm, thanks. So no alternatives, cool! I guess changing DNS to Google for downloading and change back to my ISP's default needs to be my habit now


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 14, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, thanks. So no alternatives, cool! I guess changing DNS to Google for downloading and change back to my ISP's default needs to be my habit now


Give this a read. Though I doubt that Google has added new access points in India too last year.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2013)

I've read it couple of years back! I don't understand, I asked for an alternative here so that I could ignore those DNS, and now you're saying that, so you literally closed both doors for me  
I will do anything to keep downloading my stuffs, still I was ignorant to use other DNS other than BSNL, that's why I created this topic. But I guess there is no other option, regardless of the matter I don't like it or not.


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 15, 2013)

Ideally, you better do a test run yourself. 
My suggestion - Keep BSNL DNS as your primary DNS, Google DNS as your secondary one. Should work fine in most cases. If BSNL DNS starts acting up, it will automatically go the second DNS which is Google DNS n this case. Personally, there is no much noticeable speed difference while downloading with any of the DNS's. Though benchmarks say the opposite.


----------

